# for your eyes only



## buzzkutt033 (Mar 21, 2013)

some different colors. seems the light from the CF bulbs 
  change the tint a bit but....


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Mar 21, 2013)

different angle


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Mar 21, 2013)

Professor Woods medicine i got from RoadDog

 thanks fella !!!

 jim


----------



## lil digger (Mar 21, 2013)

Love em all!! seeing that weissport blob reminds me i need to get mine in the tumbler lol


----------

